# What new tackle are you trying this year?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Every year they seem to develop more and more new fishing products. I have a host of products that I have a lot of confidence with, but I also like to experiment with the new products. Im going to try The Nories Bug (by Kinami), some prop baits (Lucky Craft Waketail), and some thin crankbaits. Ive read really good reports on the Nories bug, and I think that prop baits will be the ticket this year (cicada hatch). I have also put Fluorocarbon line on my worm and jig rods. What new products are you looking forward to trying for the first time?


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

I am using the Hookhider trolling rods for my lead-core and for planer boards this season. So far I really like them for lead-core but haven't put them to the test with boards yet. I got to use some of the Renosky cranks last season and fell in love with them. I am really going to put them through their paces this year. I think they will put fish in the livewell and money in the bank.


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

Dynomite and a 10K Watt generator get them shallow or deep that way LOL. "J"


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

The 11 inch Buzz Bait--different, like a bass striking a fish that chasing the buzz.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm going to try the bleeding bait cranks, and spinner baits. I'm not convensed they will work any better, but they are nice looking baits. Well crafted and great color skeems. I'll let you know how they work.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I looked at that 11" inch buzzbait and was turned off due to it not being made of titanium. Not that I don't think it will catch fish but if a fish does hit it of any size/weight that thing is gonna be bent up pretty bad and at 6 bucks of pop I'll stick to my reg. buzz baits. I hope you prove me wrong as I love the idea of it. I wonder if bass will hit the blade and jig equally. Let us know how they perform cuz I am curious about these. Totally dif. than usual lures. I am trying a suspending jerk bait for the first time this year, rapala HJ-12 in glass minnow.

Bill


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Bill, I just watched a show with Bill Dance using that biat, it looked like it held up pretty good. He had a few really nice bass on it, they jumped, and flopped all over, the bait withstood all that pretty good. I'll have to get one and try it out. I'll let you know the results.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Dale, did you watch that today? If so, I am gonna have to find the later show today and watch it. I can't wait to hear the results from you guys. Dang it, I am gonna have to get one, well two cuz you always have to have a backup. My curiosity is killing me.

Bill


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a new brand of castnet, betts tyzac I am trying out..Along with a few new rods and reels.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

This year I am going to try things that actually catch Catfish.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

I have a good many new items to field test already. Plastics from 3 different hand poured bait companies, a new spinning reel from SuperSpool, a Shimano Castaic SF, a couple rods from CountryKat Fishing in Lima, OH, and some new spinnerbait combinations from B&D Custom Lures. It's going to be a fun season!


----------



## Cornhusker (Apr 16, 2004)

I am looking forward to getting a new Shimano Baitrunner in the water. It will be used mainly for catfish fishing circle hooks. My hearing is not what I would like so the soft bait clicker/line out alarm on the reel just doesn't do it for me. I have been able to get the volume up a bit but I would like to get even more. A work in progress.


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

This year I will be trying out my new 8 foot pond Prowler bass boat. I have a 40# Thrust Trolling motor, Garmin fishfinder 120, 2 deep cycle bateries, a big foot foot switch, and most importantly the Drain Plug IN. I am hoping to give it a shot this weekend. This will definatly be a different type of fishing for me. Lure wise I just bought some new cranks and a few Seinkos. I am excited to give them all a shot.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm going to be trying more smaller crankbaits in ponds this year. I want to have something to use when the bass are deeper during the day!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I am going to try Baitrunners, in fac tjust got my Pinnacle Costal that I got off EBay, its used, but man it seems like it could hold up to a Great White Shark!


----------



## flyguy (Apr 11, 2004)

I tried an interesting item of tackle today, a remote control electric boat! We launched it in my pond with a small rubber worm on about 4 feet of mono and trolled. The first strike capsized the boat. With the propeller in the air it was naturally immobilized, so we went after it in a canoe. I expected to find a decent bass or hybrid striper on the other end, but it was a 6" sunfish! I guess that this tackle innovation probably will keep me out of the dry fly purists club for another decade or so.


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

this year i'm actually going to try to figure out how to use my dang baitcaster. oh and hopefully catch a few fish on it!  

followed by some bass/gills/crappie on my new 5wt fly rod, on the thousand of flies I tied over break, but havn't had a chance to use yet!


DDay


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

flyguy said:


> I tried an interesting item of tackle today, a remote control electric boat! We launched it in my pond with a small rubber worm on about 4 feet of mono and trolled. The first strike capsized the boat. With the propeller in the air it was naturally immobilized, so we went after it in a canoe. I expected to find a decent bass or hybrid striper on the other end, but it was a 6" sunfish! I guess that this tackle innovation probably will keep me out of the dry fly purists club for another decade or so.


I just about died from laughing so hard. I'm surprised I never thought of something like that. That is GREAT




I'm trying for Bass this year and various soft plastics that I want to learn how to fish


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I've tried the new Lucky Craft Live Pointers. I am disapointed. I've also tried the new Strike King Wild Shinner bleeding baits as well as the regular ones. Very impressed with the wild shinner. I am still convinced that the red does not help any as I have done better with the ones that do not have the red hooks.


----------



## Mrfunnieman (Apr 8, 2004)

I recently got some Berkley Gulp! baits that I am excited to try. The turn on for me is that they are biodegratable. I started thing about all the plastics I have lost and then counsidered what structure looks like after a while snagged lures and strands of fishing line... It really drives me nuts when I see fishing line everywhere at places that get fished heavily like the spillway at Deer Creek.  

Anyway, I have never tried texas or carolina rigging so I am going to give that a shot too. This is my first season that I am consciously going out and fishing specific techniques for specific fish. Previously I was fishing without intention.


----------



## JakeFr5150 (Apr 11, 2004)

I think this year I'm going to make a bigger effort to use soft plastics and jigs this year. I've only kind of used them in the past and not had alot of success with them. I always lose too many for my liking, but thats just kind of the nature of the game. Trying to target alot more lunker panfish (Rock Bass, Crappie) this year, so I'm using more marabou jigs and twister tails. Also giving Road Runners a try this year.

Also thinking of trying some new lines - getting tired of Iron Silk, and just want to make a change. Will probably try Silver Thread Excalibur in the end, but may try Yo-Zuri Hybrid too.

Other than that, the only other additions the arsenal is a Daiwa Spinmatic-X Ultralight rod that I bought, but didn't really need. So that doesn't really count as new tackle to try per-se. Oh well.

Jake


----------



## Mrfunnieman (Apr 8, 2004)

Have you guys heard of or tried the Charlie Brewer method or any of the tackle on the website?


----------

